
The structure of a mouse mind is incredibly complex - LiweiZ
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/27/18241492/brain-map-supercomputer-mouse-national-lab-chicago-theta
======
dekhn
most scientists use the term 'brain' to refer to the physical structure of the
brain. The mind carries more complex connotations.

